# Corn Creek Ramp Closure



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

good to know, thanks for posting. Be there Aug 24


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The section above Corn Creek is unpermitted so you could launch from anywhere - I was specifically thinking the confluence - to stay out of the MF ramp. There is a great little beach below the ramp too. You could drop boats in at the concrete ramp and then float around the corner to finish rigging. 

Or just be done by noon.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

i posted about this earlier in the week under the river access forum. If you click on the link in the link that you posted it lists alternative access points. It says camp reservations will be temporarily suspended... so looks like a free for all on camps. from the link


Corn Creek Ramp Improvement Project- Talking points​Revised 06/28/2017​The Forest Service intends to complete the Corn Creek Ramp Improvement Project during the fall of 2017. Work priorities associated
with this project include parking lot improvements, ramp extensions and widening the bottleneck at the top of the ramp. During the
project period, the Corn Creek Boat Ramp and Campground area will become a construction site and will be closed to the public.
Oversized construction traffic will limit parking along the Salmon River Road. Project start date is August 20​​​​th.​
*Alternative Access for Recreationalists
Float Boaters, Salmon River Wild Section (Below Corn Creek):​*Redirect floaters to upstream launch sites:​•​​​​Cache Bar – Site can accommodate launches in the late afternoon and early morning, as floaters are coming off the Middle
Fork between 9 am and 5 pm. _5 miles above Corn Creek._​_
_•​​​​Stoddard/MF-Main Confluence –Temporary wooden ramp/existing dirt ramp. _7.4 miles above Corn Creek._​_
_•​​​​Copper Canyon – Existing dirt ramp (non-developed). _10.4 miles above Corn Creek._​_
_•​​​​Poverty Flat – Existing dirt ramp (non-developed). _16.7 miles above Corn Creek._​_
_•​​​​Cove Creek – Developed concrete ramp. _17.6 miles above Corn Creek._​_
_Issuing Permits:​•​​​​All float boaters will need to stop at the North Fork District Office to receive their permit.
Campsite Reservation System:​
• Campsite reservation system will be temporarily suspended during construction period.


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm going the week before but I'm assuming they may have some big rigs in Corn before to get set up. If I had a launch during that time I would plan on launching at Cache in the PM and float down and camp an extra night on what we call "Sentinel Beach" just upstream and across from Bear Basin Creek. That way you can add a day to your trip and float on in to Corn in the am. 

On another note it will be important for folks to have their required equipment ready to inspect...... at North Fork I'm guessing? If there is any check.


----------



## jkisraft (Jun 8, 2009)

codycleve said:


> i posted about this earlier in the week under the river access forum. If you click on the link in the link that you posted it lists alternative access points. It says camp reservations will be temporarily suspended... so looks like a free for all on camps. from the link
> 
> 
> Corn Creek Ramp Improvement Project- Talking points​Revised 06/28/2017​The Forest Service intends to complete the Corn Creek Ramp Improvement Project during the fall of 2017. Work priorities associated
> ...




You may not have noticed the language at the start of the notice which says that the launch and campground will be a construction site and will be closed to the public closed during construction. I would not plan on camping there as you will be disappointed when you have to go back up the road a ways.


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

I think Cody means free for all on the camps on the river, such as no reserved etc. It will all be a first come first serve basis.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a September 10th Main launch and after receiving a communication from Rec.gov, have started to think about our shuttle. In my opinion, one of the easiest ways to handle this for a smaller trip (10-12 people?) would be to leave all the vehicles in Salmon or at North Fork and then hire a shuttle company to haul everyone and their gear to a "put in" location somewhere. Now the million dollar question...aside from River Shuttles, does anyone know of a shuttle company that offers this service? Does anyone have any updates on River Shuttles service? I haven't used them in a couple years and have heard rumblings of epic problems. 

Also, does anyone else have any good (or even bad) ideas about how to handle this closure...I tend to like simple, low maintenance solutions, even if they do cost just a bit more.

TXS

John


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Call Blackadar out of Salmon. I bet John will have all the answers you need and can arrange any kind of shuttle you need.


----------



## Fishnfowler (Apr 19, 2014)

The best shuttle on the main is the jet boat shuttle


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

I have considered a jet boat but there are 2 issues. 1) Will they be running in September when flows are low and more importantly 2) Driving to Riggins from CO to catch a jet boat to the put in adds significantly to our drive.

"do unto others downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you" ...plagiarized....
thank you Nessy!!


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

Water will be low, jet boats probably won't be running that section. You drive to put in (Corn Creek area) float the river then jet boat back to put in where you started.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

BAMBAM said:


> Water will be low, jet boats probably won't be running that section. You drive to put in (Corn Creek area) float the river then jet boat back to put in where you started.



No comprendo... If the water is too low and they won't be running the Main, how would they take you back to the put in? Yes, they do have a flow cut off for jet boats.


----------



## jkisraft (Jun 8, 2009)

DoubleShadow said:


> I think Cody means free for all on the camps on the river, such as no reserved etc. It will all be a first come first serve basis.




Oops, my bad. Forgot the reserved camping on the Main.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

A few years back, we did a jet UP (not back) with Arctic Creek Lodge. Jim does a great job, and is very personable. When the water is low, he has to take his smaller boat. If you have the right number of people, it's as cheap or cheaper than a vehicle shuttle. Downside; your rig is parked somewhere by the side of the river for your whole trip.

We didn't want a jet BACK. It just seemed like we'd be sad to spend a week floating down a river then three hours zooming back up. The jet UP was somehow different, and we got to scout rapids on the way up. Black Canyon and Alder Creek had just formed. We couldn't see a clear line at Alder; we were ON it.

Down side of jet UP is that you have to carry all your kit down to the river and then load the boat. You have to rig after you unload. For the jet BACK, you just break camp and deflate, then load up the boat when it arrives to your last camp. Other down side if a jet UP is you are heavier since you still have ice, food, and beer. That reduces the capacity of the boat. We were fortunate that one of our rigs wanted to do the car shuttle. They brought extra ice (and beer) and an electric (car battery) pump to help get inflated. Coming from Colorado, the jet BACK does have advantages for travel time. Coming from Oregon, the jet UP was quite nice.

I would do it again, and I would absolutely use Jim at Arctic Creek. 

Bring earplugs. I had a couple pair, and the folks who wore them had a much better ride.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

If you use Heinz at Flying B, bring ear plugs too. The CCR blasting on his radio goes to 11.


----------



## Matthew73 (Jun 26, 2011)

John_in_Loveland said:


> I have a September 10th Main launch and after receiving a communication from Rec.gov, have started to think about our shuttle. In my opinion, one of the easiest ways to handle this for a smaller trip (10-12 people?) would be to leave all the vehicles in Salmon or at North Fork and then hire a shuttle company to haul everyone and their gear to a "put in" location somewhere. Now the million dollar question...aside from River Shuttles, does anyone know of a shuttle company that offers this service? Does anyone have any updates on River Shuttles service? I haven't used them in a couple years and have heard rumblings of epic problems.
> 
> Also, does anyone else have any good (or even bad) ideas about how to handle this closure...I tend to like simple, low maintenance solutions, even if they do cost just a bit more.
> 
> ...


I've done 5 Main Salmon and 3 Middle Fork trips in the past 6 years. I have always used River Shuttles and have never had a problem. I have not looked into the kind of service you are describing; all I have had them do is move my car from the launch site to the take out site. But my car has always been at the appropriate take-out site when I arrived.


----------



## Bwick84 (Apr 4, 2017)

When did you guys do your jet back/ups? I had asked one of them how late they run and they said they only until the end of July. I think it might have been Salmon River Tour but I can't remember. We have a launch the end of August.


----------



## KenZ (Feb 4, 2011)

You will either need your vehicles at the take out. Or a shuttle back to your vehicles


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

If you plan an extra day into your trip, you can launch from Spring Creek (27 miles above Corn Creek) or at Cove Creek (17+ miles above Corn Creek) and have the shuttle company pick up your vehicles there at your launch spot. I'm sure one or more shuttle co's will give you a break on price, esp since the road is paved down to Spring Creek and makes for a shorter and easier shuttle. Starting at Spring Creek gives you 7 miles of great rapids and is a great way to start your trip, a good warm-up of sorts. There is also plenty of camping at Spring Creek.


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

Our group will be impacted by the ramp closure as we have an 8/21 launch date. We're trying to figure out the logistics of where to launch from and where we can leave our cars. I spoke with someone at the North Fork ranger station who made it sound like regardless of where you put-in below North Fork (Spring Creek or Cove Creek or Cache Bar), you still had to get your vehicles to Ebenezer or else they'd be towed. It doesn't make sense to me if you're launching above Ebenezer to move your vehicles downriver for shuttle staging. I'm guessing it was just confusion on her part as it sounded like she kept referring back to the memo that was released a few weeks back. The only reason I could see it was if there was a concern about parking space at those river access points. Does anyone have any info stating otherwise?

In light of that, and to avoid moving cars back and forth, does anyone know if it's realistic to attempt to float from North Fork to Corn Creek in 1 1/2 days with late August flows? If we put on 8/20 at North Fork in the morning, and push hard, could we make it to Cove Creek without getting caught by the dark? From there, on 8/21, we would proceed downriver below Corn Creek. Is that doable? Or just wishful thinking? The person I spoke with said the river was currently at 1.9 Feet at the Corn Creek ramp. Not sure what'll be in late August.

Any recommendations are appreciated. 

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

we put on 8/24 and we plan to drop boats at cache bar morning of 8/23. we'll shuttle vehicles ourselves back up to north fork, then I intend to kayak from north fork to cache bar on 8/23 and hope to make it down before dark. (thats the plan anyways)


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Call your shuttle company (recommend Pat @ Central Idaho River Shuttles) about them picking up your car at Spring Creek or Cove Creek. I don't see the FS restricting ANY access for shuttle companies to those areas. 

I have personally launched a trip from Spring Creek, and also have friends who launch trips from Spring Creek, and we've never had a problem with shuttle companies picking up from there (similar to the take out - Vinegar vs. Cary vs. Spring Bar vs Riggins, etc). 

I have kayaked the daily sections above Corn Creek for years and would NOT suggest floating or kayaking from North Fork down that late season, esp if you only have 1 day. Early season high water is a different story. In low water there are many miles of dead water in that 46 mile stretch and probably only 15-18 rapids. It's 46 miles from North Fork to Corn. 29 miles from Spring Creek to Corn. 18 miles Cove to Corn.


----------



## Bwick84 (Apr 4, 2017)

Does anyone know how campsite reservations will work through all of this?


----------



## The Beer Hauler (Jun 29, 2017)

*Camp Reservations Suspended*



Bwick84 said:


> Does anyone know how campsite reservations will work through all of this?


There are none. The camp reservation system is suspended during this time, as stated in the Forest Service memo.

Hopefully this does not turn into a sh** show of groups sending one boat racing ahead to "reserve" their camp, small groups taking up all of the big camps, or layover days on the popular camps where it is not normally allowed.


----------



## Bwick84 (Apr 4, 2017)

The Beer Hauler said:


> There are none. The camp reservation system is suspended during this time, as stated in the Forest Service memo.
> 
> Hopefully this does not turn into a sh** show of groups sending one boat racing ahead to "reserve" their camp, small groups taking up all of the big camps, or layover days on the popular camps where it is not normally allowed.


Thanks, I missed that. It could definitely get interesting. Luckily we're a smaller group.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

How the commercials handling all those logistics?

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

